# Datumsformat wandeln in Java für Datenbank



## AlexD1979 (3. März 2003)

Hi!
Wie kann ich aus einer Datenbankabfrage aus Java heraus auf eine Oracledatenbank das Datumsformat konvertieren ??

Konkret am Beispiel ich habe eine Java-Anwendung wo ich Mengen nach Monat und Jahr pflegen will.. z.B. 03/2003 als Eingabe.. Oracle möchte aber ein YYMMDD Datum haben ansonsten akzeptiert er das nicht! Wie konvertiere ich nun mein Eingabedatum in der Eingabezeile bei der Übergabe an den SQL Insert Befehl ??


----------



## Christian Fein (3. März 2003)

```
Date now = new Date();
SimpleDateFormat formatter
   = new SimpleDateFormat("yyMMdd");
String dateStr = formatter.format(now);
```

wobei mann überlegen sollte ob 2 Stellige Jahresanzahl sinn macht


----------



## turndevil (26. April 2004)

Hi Leute

Hab auch ein Problem mit Strings und Dates und noch ne Frage dazu:

Wenn ich Strings (der Art "13:45") zu Date parse und dieses Date dann als Parameter für ein println weitergebe, gibt er mir diesen ellenlangen Ausdruck aus ("Mon Apr 25 13:45:00 CET 2004" ... oder so ähnlich). Haut mir auf die Birne, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich muss das Date erst wieder auf String umwandeln wenn ich die richtige Ausgabe will (nämlich "13:45")...oder?

Dann noch was: Wie kann ich dann mit dem Datumsformat rechnen? Ich will sagen wir 15:00 als Startzeit und 17:45 als Endzeit eingeben und dann 02:45 (sozusagen als Ergebnis in Date-Form) erhalten. Was muss ich da noch beachten oder zutun?

Danke im Voraus für die Mühen.

mfg
tom


----------

